# Amphibia On Mesh



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Russion Watch Forum or Strap Forum?







Let's bung it in the Russion one...









I was looking through Pic Gallery and didn't see an Amphibia on Mesh...so here is mine...rather like it, actually.







Both taken outside a few mins ago...



















Cheers

Paul


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I like it


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Paul your a very silly boy, take that shiney thing off right now and put it on leather or nylon!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

We need another opinion.

Stan!!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Paul your a very silly boy, take that shiney thing off right now and put it on leather or nylon!










PG,

Is it the Vostok?









Is it the Mesh?









Or is it the Vostok + Mesh









Nothing dafter than a leather strap on a diver IMHO...leather on a diver is for posers







in fact, I'm a little unhappy wearing any form of diver, not being a diver. Same applies with all these aviators (and I have some







)...it's only a matter of time before 710 buys me a pair of those reflective 70's sun glasses and disowns me altogether....









Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's the mesh Paul









Problem is if you wear a watch to match your activity I'd be stuffed. A bright yellow square watch with spanners as hands!
















If your gonna dive then put it on a nato or rubber but if not leather is fine.

I do like the mesh straps but would only wear one on a dressy type watch but that's just me. I'm glad we're all different.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> fact, I'm a little unhappy wearing any form of diver, not being a diver


All right Paul, if it cheers you up and stops you being unhappy I'll have them, as a special favor to you....Any pilots out there to help further?

















Jason


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Any pilots out there to help further?


 That's an idea Jase.

Paul I once sat in the captains seat of a vulcan and I've been up in the back seat of a 2 seater harrier so I could be classed as a pilot (tenuioius I know) so please feel free to mail me anything slightly resembling a watch a pilot or navigator would wear!








You'll feel a whole lot better for it!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Maybe I'll keep them...

I've been to the Isle of Wight on a ferry (diver) and

I've been to Florida on a plane (aviator)

Thanks for the offers to take them off my hands.

Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The Vostok looks pretty good on mesh.























Now where's me Casio camera watch?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

It looks OK on a mesh Paul...
























What am I saying...


----------

